# Pit boss 700 fb mods



## tank19 (Aug 23, 2017)

I just picked up a pit boss pellet smoker from Wal-Mart for $39 on clearance and was wondering if anybody has done any mods thanks


----------



## weev (Aug 23, 2017)

Seriously  39$  ?   wow arent they usually 500 to 700


----------



## tank19 (Aug 23, 2017)

I think they are 395 reg price


----------



## ozsmoker (Sep 13, 2017)

Which Walmart store?


----------



## tank19 (Sep 14, 2017)

It was in Pittsfield ma it was a mismarked


----------



## tank19 (Sep 14, 2017)

I added a burn box to the side to try to get more smoke has anybody tried to do this thanks


----------

